# Bonding Scarf vs Bonding Bag



## Buckeda

I wanted to see if anyone has experience using a bonding scarf over the seemingly more popular bag(messenger bag style)-I love the idea of the scarf, partly because I feel like there would be less bouncy movement, but would be grateful to hear of your hedgie's love of one over the other. Thank you!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/261173004/bonding-scarf-for-sugar-glider-rat-or?ref=shop_home_active_77


----------



## Lilysmommy

Those are adorable! I think I'd favor one of those over regular bags. Similar to the sling I made for Lily that Pancake really likes, but probably still less bouncy, and a little more secure.


----------



## BossHogMama

This is the travel forum so my first question is, where would you be traveling to with the hedgehog in the scarf or bag? because if it's a road trip or anything like that I would suggest neither.
But if it's not a road trip: I have a bonding bag for mine and she hates it, she's always trying to crawl/jump out of the bag and zipping her inside of it just doesn't seem right to me. But, mine is also a very active hedgehog, who loves exploring so if your hedgehog is more calm then I'd definitely try the bonding scarf. Another thing about the bag is that you have to hold it most of the time, I have an across the body one and if I just let it swing the hedgehog would be getting a concussion banging against my hip. Good luck to you! 

Sorry that was so wordy, I just travel with my hedgehog A LOT and have a whole system built around safety at this point! :-D


----------



## Buckeda

BossHogMama said:


> This is the travel forum so my first question is, where would you be traveling to with the hedgehog in the scarf or bag? because if it's a road trip or anything like that I would suggest neither.
> But if it's not a road trip: I have a bonding bag for mine and she hates it, she's always trying to crawl/jump out of the bag and zipping her inside of it just doesn't seem right to me. But, mine is also a very active hedgehog, who loves exploring so if your hedgehog is more calm then I'd definitely try the bonding scarf. Another thing about the bag is that you have to hold it most of the time, I have an across the body one and if I just let it swing the hedgehog would be getting a concussion banging against my hip. Good luck to you!
> 
> Sorry that was so wordy, I just travel with my hedgehog A LOT and have a whole system built around safety at this point! :-D


By traveling I just meant walking around my neighborhood, a portable-ish way to bond at home, those kinds of things. Any car time would definitely warrant a more secure setup for my little guy.

Thank you both for your views!


----------



## HedgieSparkle

I might be a smidgen late... but our Vet is about a block away, so I put Sparkle in a bonding scarf and take her over that way, instead of in her real carrier. 

When I'm at home she's about 50-50 on the scarf... sometimes she's cool with it, and sometimes she just wants to be active and explore and crawl out. But when we were at the vets, she'd get scared, and climb up on me to crawl back into the scarf almost on her own. Cutest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## Katten

I use a bonding scarf for vet trips with Coconut. The scarf keeps her chest against mine, which stops her from getting scared and balling up, and keeps her warm. I found that she's less anxious in the scarf than in the bag.


----------



## nikki

Please check the date on a thread before posting, this one is over a year old.


----------

